
Ask HN: Is proof-of-stake algorithm implemented yet? - northfoxz2015
Hi hackers,
there are lots of coin who claims implementing proof of stake as their mining mechanism, however, I have never see one actually doing it.
Do anyone know which coin has successfully implemented the proof-of-stake algorithm and how they do it?
======
binarynate
PoS is currently being implemented in Ethereum. Software Engineering Daily
aired an interesting episode with one of the Ethereum contributers last week
about the state of PoS in that project:

[https://play.radiopublic.com/software-engineering-
daily-6NkL...](https://play.radiopublic.com/software-engineering-
daily-6NkLz8/ep/s1!b2ef3dff187795290896d5af4c183c8a6c7bd60e)

------
nowarninglabel
NEO has proof of stake. Though I'm not sure where to find an explanation of it
as I'm not seeing it in their whitepaper.

